# Wall Mounted Aquarium "Island Design"



## RobGoldsmith (Dec 30, 2010)

So here is my latest attempt at making something look half good!

_I have got a few Fry swimming about so please ignore the bag hanging at the side!_

I have tried to create a central island and rise it from both ends. I wanted to create a real topical looking island in the centre so that the fry could hide in all of the plants. 

I have alos now got *two lights* along the top with an added Bright *Blue LED strip*, this makes the whole tank a lot brighter! This is then mixed with my *White Sand* and *Ocean Rocks*.


----------



## ThatDude (Jul 10, 2010)

Nice work. How far off the floor is it?


----------



## RobGoldsmith (Dec 30, 2010)

Maybe 4/5ft. It is above my computer desk so I can watch while doing my work. Slightly scary thought that the Wii, PC, Monitors etc are all below it! Never miss a thing though


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

thats sweet i like the placement on that but yeah id be scared to.


----------

